# Another one



## tempra (Nov 27, 2005)

Was wandering around at a car boot sale this morning, saw a couple of cheap plastic cameras in amongst a pile of junk. Just underneath them was a tatty old leather case - top missing, broken strap - pulled it out and inside was an old Agfa Isolette II, the camera hasn't got a mark on it, everything is smooth and timer seems to be good.

Going to try some film in it and see whether it's really as good as it looks.

Either way, for £5 it's worth taking the chance.  :mrgreen: 

Had a good day today - even watched the new Harry Potter!


----------



## Rob (Nov 28, 2005)

Good find! I'm sure it'll work out great.

Rob


----------



## terri (Nov 28, 2005)

That's a _great_ find! Wonderful old cams. :thumbup: Let us see the pictures from it, if it works.


----------



## Mitica100 (Nov 30, 2005)

Them Isolettes were good and simple to operate folders. Don't be surprised if it takes some very good pictures, the Apotar lenses were quite good.

Congrats on the find.


----------



## tempra (Dec 2, 2005)

I'll report back when I get some film through it, mind you I haven't finished the film off in the rollei yet so I'm not sure if that one works - I think thats my task for the weekend!


----------

